# Morrus: Another question



## Cevalic (Jan 19, 2002)

How do I get back to the old boards?  I didn't get to finish copying my whereabouts thread over, and can't recall the site address.  Thanks.


----------



## A2Z (Jan 19, 2002)

I think the old forums are temporarily down. As far as I know when everything gets settled here Morrus is going to open the old boards as read only.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

IIRC, Morrus plans to re-open them so everyone can read but not post. I hope he does it soon... there's some stuff that I'd like to recover from the old forums.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jan 21, 2002)

I hope the old boards get re-opened soon.  There is a gap in Dr. Midnight's Story Hour that I want to get filled.  (The two or three sessions before it starts up on this board; they aren't on his web-page.)

And I wanted to take a look at those Kaiju creatures again.

-Cheiromancer


----------



## Morrus (Jan 21, 2002)

They'll be opened again soon.

Right now, there are a lot of poeple registering and trying out all the new features.  This takes up a large proportion of the server's resources.  Until the registration calms down, I can guarantee that opening the old boards up will result in a server crash within half an hour.

Once everyone has moved over, registration will slow down to the old levels (remember, these new boards have only been open for a couple of days for general use, and right now it's Monday morning in the US which is the busiest time of the week - far more than on Saturday afternoon, when the boards opened, which is one of the quietest times of the week).

I'd guess at the end of the week, but I can't know when things will calm down until they do!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 21, 2002)

Yikes!

If you're online right now, you can see what I mean.  The Monday morning rush is pushing the server to its limits right now - everyone registering and trying things out!


----------

